# maybe i should throw my card out of the window...



## beckie (Oct 8, 2007)

just a joke..it's a pretty nice software


----------



## LonGun (Oct 8, 2007)

does it performance well in games and others? I mean if it does, then you really don't need it to be compatible with this program.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 8, 2007)

The program is in Beta, obviously your card isn't supported yet or you have happened across an error.  Errors like these are common in programs which have not come to completion.  If you would provide some more information about the card perhaps the error can be fixed.

In addition, please remember to use thread titles that accurately describe the problem or topic of the thread as described in our Forum Guidelines.


----------



## SiXx` (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe you should wait until all the desktop card bugs are fixed before you try getting gpu-z to read your Geforce Mobile 8600GS (or GT) on your notebook properly.


----------



## beckie (Oct 8, 2007)

here is a report export from everest 4.10.1071


----------



## LonGun (Oct 8, 2007)

Beckie, does your card work well on games for what it can do?


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2007)

its a 8600m its fine


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't bitch about a early beta program man. Find out the specs for the card and post them for w1zz to add into gpuz's database. Help not hinder.


----------



## von kain (Oct 11, 2007)

hey guys .... it is pre-beta i think it is alpha as it is 0.0.7(the name is bond ...james bond )
wait a little and say something nice about the effort of w1zz


----------

